# Angeln am Ijsselmeer im Bereich Workum



## fish hunting oldb (8. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr in den Sommerferien auf den Campingplatz It Soal und wollte natürlich auch Angeln. Hauptsächtlich Friedfisch (Weißfisch) und könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wo es am besten in dem Bereich ist und was für Methoden am besten sind?
Danke im Vorraus #h


----------



## kainas1998 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Ijsselmeer im Bereich Workum*



fish hunting oldb schrieb:


> Ich fahr in den Sommerferien auf den Campingplatz It Soal und wollte natürlich auch Angeln. Hauptsächtlich Friedfisch (Weißfisch) und könnt ihr mir Tipps geben wo es am besten in dem Bereich ist und was für Methoden am besten sind?
> Danke im Vorraus #h





also war 3 jahre hintereinender auf dem campingplatz. es gibt direkt am campingplatz fußgängerbrücken zum strand von denen man sehr gut angeln kann habe mit einfachen mitteln sehr gut gefangen. Mit einer matchrute ,pose und brot am haken ist man sehr erfolgreich auch mit nem wobbler kann man an den brücken kleine hechte fangen ca.30cm

noch ein tipp: einfach mit ner posenmontage mit 10er haken angeln und noch was dort beißen die fische auf nichts besser als auf das baguette welches man im supermarkt vorne kaufen kann#h


----------

